# Stewart this week/weekend



## ChainReactionGC (Jun 29, 2016)

If anyone wants to get together and chase some hogs, hit me up. Only been here a few months, but I intend to get out and hunt hogs as much as I can. Bow, rifle, pistol, it's whatever.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jun 30, 2016)

This weekend? I was just gonna ask the same same thing. I just got back from Germany and don't know where to start right now. Shotgun and rifle for me if you wanna go.


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Jun 30, 2016)

Hit me up. I'm new to hunting them here, but hunted/killed them in Louisiana, so I'm pretty sure I can figure it out. Lol I'm planning on going Friday and/or saturday. Need to replenish my thermacell first.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jun 30, 2016)

I'll be able to take you guys starting next week. I'm going to be going every day after work. I usually see at least one hog every time I go out


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jun 30, 2016)

what are the legal weapons now in the quality areas, after deer seasons guns were only allowed east of 119 has that changed I can't find any info on the web page.


----------



## GLS (Jul 1, 2016)

See rule 2.2 AND Appendix C

http://www.stewart.army.mil/540/docs/policy_letter_sop.pdf


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Jul 1, 2016)

Nasty bruises,. Sounds good. I'm going to be out there today and tomorrow as well.


----------



## tracker12 (Jul 1, 2016)

Give us a report on how you all do.  I usually come down to GA in JAN and FEB but always wondered how the summer months were.


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Jul 1, 2016)

Tracker, will do.   I have a different screen name here, but I'm "338reezens" on MWC. You do quite a bit hunting with Terry, correct?


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 1, 2016)

Big game weapons everywhere except shotgun or bow areas until small game season starts. 
Tracker...............IMO, summer is best time to hunt hogs here. Almost too easy to pattern them. I know that they will be in one of three spots at 8 p.m almost every day. No matter how many you kill, they keep coming back for more. Just pick out the one you want and save the rest for next week lol


----------



## Big7 (Jul 1, 2016)

tracker12 said:


> Give us a report on how you all do.  I usually come down to GA in JAN and FEB but always wondered how the summer months were.



Suck pretty much..

So HOT and bugs out the yang..

Chickasawhatchee Wildlife Management Area
is a good place to start though if you must..

I went in the summer ONE TIME.. NO MORE!
I hunted ONE day.. ENOUGH..
Some of my buds killed a few..
Think we stayed 5-6 days.. 

I found a couple of fish kills.
ALL the brim were dead and the lil' (8-10") cats
were on top.
Live but gasping and floating on top..

Went and bought a dip net, found some local bamboo
and made about a 15ft net.

I had more fish than they had hog meat..
Coolers full.. That was fun, even in the heat.
At least you had some shade doing that.

Be SURE to take some bug spray and PLENTY of ice and water..

BTW.. We were all toting center-fire rifles.
I took one of my .243s.. Buds had .270s, 06', etc..
Been a few years, so I would make sure about that.

.22lr or .22 mag will kill them dead. 

Good luck and let us know how you do..


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 2, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Suck pretty much..
> 
> So HOT and bugs out the yang..
> 
> ...



LOL --- sounds like me.
The heat is one thing, but the darn bugs drive me nuts.  

I've used Permathrin on clothes, an Deep Woods OFF on skin.  Seems to work for a couple hours.  Thermacell...is that better?



NastyBruises11B said:


> summer is best time to hunt hogs here. Almost too easy to pattern them. I know that they will be in one of three spots at 8 p.m almost every day. No matter how many you kill, they keep coming back for more. Just pick out the one you want and save the rest for next week lol



It may be worth the heat, bugs, bites, etc., if I can actually see hogs.

How many miles do you usually walk each time?



NastyBruises11B said:


> I'll be able to take you guys starting next week. I'm going to be going every day after work. I usually see at least one hog every time I go out



I definitely want to try Ft Stewart, been on my hit list.  4 hour drive for me, haven't done it yet b/c I don't know where to start.  I'm presuming you get off work around 4pm and hunt till dark?

Also Ft Stewart and the weapons check in, etc., I've read was a pain in the rear.  I will have to re-read the regulations and weapons register/check in again.


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Jul 2, 2016)

Not a pain at all to register firearms. Fill out the paperwork and turn it in. I registered 8 of them in about 30 minutes.

Got a boar this morning with my 6 year old. Going back out this evening. 

Bugs are only bad when you're right yup in the water/damp areas.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 2, 2016)

ChainReactionGC said:


> Not a pain at all to register firearms. Fill out the paperwork and turn it in. I registered 8 of them in about 30 minutes.
> 
> Got a boar this morning with my 6 year old. Going back out this evening.
> 
> Bugs are only bad when you're right yup in the water/damp areas.



Good to know.....
I have a FIVE YEAR OLD BOY that I would love to bring, but thought it may be too far of a walk for him, bugs, etc.

Post some pics please..............


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Jul 2, 2016)

We walked at his pace and took a bunch of water. No complaints from him, he had fun.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 3, 2016)

ChainReactionGC said:


> We walked at his pace and took a bunch of water. No complaints from him, he had fun.



that's awesome.  Thx for sharing the pic.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't walk far at all.....they walk the roads quite a bit. I usually don't walk more than a few hundred yards. Bugs ain't a problem if you wear one of those skeeter masks.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 3, 2016)

And I get off about 5 but I only hunt from about 7:30 to 9. that's about theI only time they're out


----------



## RLykens (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm gonna try to be out there tomorrow Tom.


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Jul 3, 2016)

I'll be there. Not sure where yet, but....... I'll definitely be out in the morning, maybe in the evening.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 3, 2016)

Good info about walking.  
I'm going to get in touch with you later in the month. 
Thx


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jul 4, 2016)

Managed this one on Sunday. Then myself and chainreaction got another this morning. It's been a good weekend so far.


----------



## ruger man (Jul 6, 2016)

I only hunt them from around 7 pm till dark this time a year. I got 3 a week or so back. Won't let me load the pics at the moment. If anybody wants to go let me know.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 6, 2016)

I just called Ft Stewart Pass & Permit.

They informed me I need to go to Main Gate, building 1, Visitor center.  Get pass.  Then proceed to building 226, Register all weapons.

Last, go back to the Pass & Permit office.  Complete application & pay for license.

They could not tell me if they could process everything same day, so it looks like I will have to make the 4 hour drive to register weapons, pay, get permit.  Drive back 4 hours.  Then schedule a day to hunt the evenings with y'all.


----------



## ruger man (Jul 6, 2016)

95g atl said:


> I just called Ft Stewart Pass & Permit.
> 
> They informed me I need to go to Main Gate, building 1, Visitor center.  Get pass.  Then proceed to building 226, Register all weapons.
> 
> ...



I registered a new one the other day. It took about 10 minutes and it was all complete. I will get you the number to bldg 226 and you can ask them directly in case things have changed recently. Also driving 4 hours is not a lot of fun. They have a camp ground on fort Stewart which isn't bad.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 6, 2016)

ruger man said:


> I registered a new one the other day. It took about 10 minutes and it was all complete. I will get you the number to bldg 226 and you can ask them directly in case things have changed recently. Also driving 4 hours is not a lot of fun. They have a camp ground on fort Stewart which isn't bad.



Yes. The lady mentioned the campground. Can't camp with the heat and bugs. Would probably stay at motel/hotel closer to Savannah and hang around that part during the day.


----------



## ruger man (Jul 9, 2016)

95g atl said:


> Yes. The lady mentioned the campground. Can't camp with the heat and bugs. Would probably stay at motel/hotel closer to Savannah and hang around that part during the day.




That's a good point about the heat and bugs. I camp there every year in Nov or Dec , so it's a little different.


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Jul 9, 2016)

In the past 8 days, myself and Jtaylor killed 5 pigs, all in different areas.


----------

